# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Zanclus cornutus

## Julio Macieira

_Zanclus cornutus_


*Família:**Zanclidae*
*Alimentação: Esponja natural, algas liofilizadas, algas frescas, flocos de spirulina, flocos de Cyclop-eeze, papas (ver o meu tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5012),  Cyclop-eeze, mysys, artémia. Pode parecer que é pouco esqusito, e de facto assim é depois de se aclimatar, perder o medo de se alimentar e habituar ao alimento. As algas liofilizadas maceradas, costumam ser um bom começo, a que se pode seguir os flocos acima mencionados, papas, esponja, algas frescas, mysys, etc...quando finalmente perde o medo de se alimentar e ganha total confiança. isto não significa que possa integrar-se sem qualquer problema, porém normalmente tem sido assim*.
de vários *Tamanho máximo em adulto: Boa pergunta,mas deve andar nos 20-25 cm bem gordinhos e desenvolvidos*
*Aquário recomendado* _(mínimo)_:*450-500 litros, manobra muito bem, mas atendendo  à sua natureza e tamanho que pode alcançar, este deve ser o mínimo.*
*Dificuldade de manutenção:* _(1 fácil a 5 muito difícil)_:*3-4 (depende do próprio peixe em si, demais habitantes que com ele convivem, experiência e/ou capacidade de gerir situações da pessoa que dele/es cuida. Na fase de aclimatação/integração em pode andar à "procura" de alimento que o satisfaça e assim pode morder/comer entre outros zoanthus, sendo que até a data e segundo os relatos recolhidos, depois de se aclimatar/integrar e encontrar o alimento que o satisfaça, deixa essa pratica*
*Reef-safe:* _(1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo)_:*1 - tal como outros peixes, pode efectuar limpeza de tecidos mortos, mas não toca nas áreas boas de um dado coral. Relato com base na minha experiência. De resto na natureza a alimentação dos Zanclus é constituída essencialmente por esponjas, cerca de 85 a 87% e o resto infauna que como o nome indica, nelas vive.*
*Agressividade intra-família:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado)_:*3-4 é uma boa opção. Agrupam-se e entre-ajudam-se (2 deve ser sempre evitado não só para esta espécie como para outras. Pode dar origem a agressividade inter-específica)*
*Agressividade intra-espécie:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo)_: * 3 - Na altura do lançamento do post nenhuma observada mas entretanto e por vários relatos assumem um comportamento muito parecido com o dos cirurgiões. Tem uma capacidade de manobra espantosa o que muito contribui para não ser objecto de perseguições. Podem assumir atitude dominante e mesmo envolver-se em conflitos, tal como os cirurgiões de quem são parentes próximos. Relato com base em experiências de vários membros.*

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> _Zanclus cornutus_
> 
> *Família:* 
> *Alimentação:*
> *Tamanho máximo em adulto:* 
> *Aquário recomendado* _(mínimo)_:
> *Dificuldade de manutenção:* _(1 fácil a 5 muito difícil)_:
> *Reef-safe:* _(1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo)_:
> *Agressividade intra-família:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado)_:
> *Agressividade intra-espécie:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo)_:


*Família:**Zanclidae*
*Alimentação: Esponja natural, algas liofilizadas, algas frescas, flocos de spirulina, flocos de Cyclop-eeze, papas (ver o meu tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5012),  Cyclop-eeze, mysys, artémia. Pode parecer que é pouco esqusito, e de facto assim é depois de se aclimatar, perder o medo de se alimentar e habituar ao alimento. As algas liofilizadas maceradas, costumam ser um bom começo, a que se pode seguir os flocos acima mencionados, papas, esponja, algas frescas, mysys, etc...quando finalmente perde o medo de se alimentar e ganha total confiança. isto não significa que possa integrar-se sem qualquer problema, porém normalmente tem sido assim*.
*Tamanho máximo em adulto: Boa pergunta,mas deve andar nos 20-25 cm bem gordinhos e desenvolvidos*
*Aquário recomendado* _(mínimo)_:*450-500 litros, manobra muito bem, mas atendendo  à sua natureza e tamanho que pode alcançar, este deve ser o mínimo.*
*Dificuldade de manutenção:* _(1 fácil a 5 muito difícil)_:*3-4 (depende do próprio peixe em si, demais habitantes que com ele convivem, experiência e/ou capacidade de gerir situações da pessoa que dele/es cuida*
*Reef-safe:* _(1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo)_:*1 - tal como outros peixes, pode efectuar limpeza de tecidos mortos, mas não toca nas áreas boas de um dado coral. Relato com base na minha experiência. De resto na natureza a alimentação dos Zanclus é constituída essencialmente por esponjas, cerca de 85 a 87% e o resto infauna que como o nome indica, nelas vive.*
*Agressividade intra-família:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado)_:*3-4 é uma boa opção. Agrupam-se e entre-ajudam-se (2 deve ser sempre evitado não só para esta espécie como para outras. Pode dar origem a agressividade inter-específica)*
*Agressividade intra-espécie:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo)_: *3 - Na altura do lançamento do post nenhuma observada mas entretanto e por vários relatos assumem um comportamento muito parecido com o dos cirurgiões. Tem uma capacidade de manobra espantosa o que muito contribui para não ser objecto de perseguições. Podem assumir atitude dominante e mesmo envolver-se em conflitos, tal como os cirurgiões de quem são parentes próximos. Relato com base em experiências de vários membros.

Sem dúvida um "obrigatório", ou melhor, 3 ou 4 e mais se se puder, mas para quem tenha experiência, muita calma, boa capacidade de gerir situações complicadas. É uma visão inesquecível e tem um "olhar" muito especial.







Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno
*

----------


## Rui Damião

É um peixe fenomenal para bens Pedro pela explicação da espécie

----------


## Miguel Reis

Sem duvida que a experiencia é um posto... 

Parabens por esse aquario cheio de zanclus, é que um ja nao é facil agora tantos!!! E de saude.
 :yb677:  

Ainda vamos ver ai um criador de zanclus. :yb665:

----------


## Matias Gomes

só decidi comprar o zanclus depois de ler o topico do Pedro, ontem quando estava colocando a pedra com esponja laranja dentro do reef o safado veio comer da esponja na minha mão nem espera mais eu colocar a rocha no substrato rsss

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

Lindo!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Família: Zanclidae
Alimentação: Predominantemente de esponjas, mas demonstra ser bastante voraz quando adaptado
Tamanho máximo em adulto:
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 400 litros com poucas rochas e bastante espaço pra nadar.
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 4
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 2 Não é reef safe, zoanthideos, brains e acantastreas podem ser devorados. Eventualmente tridacnas.
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 1 Dos casos que conheço não tiveram muito sucesso na introdução de dois da mesma espécie
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo): 3 Não demonstra agressividade com outros animais

Uma colonia de zoanthus sendo devorada... nao sobrou muita coisa apos uma semana...



A tridacna ao lado direito tambem teve que ser retirada pois frequentemente a importunava, a da esquerda nao incomodava

----------

